# Weight Reduction?



## Kadias (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi. I own a 1992 Nissan NX 1600, bone stock. I want to cut as much extra weight as possible from the car, and I was looking for suggested parts and areas where i can trim the car down. all suggestions welcome


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

you could remove the spare tire, back seats including the belt assembly,tar, dont know about removing the carpet. not sure if it causes any weight. but dont go overboard if you plan on making it a track car. keep it clean and simple.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Kadias said:


> Hi. I own a 1992 Nissan NX 1600, bone stock. I want to cut as much extra weight as possible from the car, and I was looking for suggested parts and areas where i can trim the car down. all suggestions welcome


Remove the rear wiper and assembly, you can still see without it. Patch over the hole with fiberglass or metal. Rear seats, mouldings, rear speakers, door trim. If you remove all the tar from the car it will free up about 50 pounds. There is a large metal brace under the steering column. 

Use this thread as an awesome guide! http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=42824&highlight=weight+reduction


----------



## Kadias (Aug 20, 2004)

hey man thanks, the link was mucho useful. Just gotta get the sawzall fired up to see what i can do to this little tank of mine


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Omg that guy took off everything. I totaled it up and he lost like 700 pounds, on a car that only weighs 2500 lbs thats a huge differance.


----------

